# Bill Frederick Park, Orlando



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Heading out for 4 days of fun at Disney.

We just heard about this park and it looks very nice with great feedback.

If you have been there please let us know of anything we should not miss out on.

Cooler Camping is here in FL finally.

Thanks, Shane


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Shane,
We were at this park in September with some other Outbackers (jdpm & 5thtimearound) and had a great time. The others all went to Universal (minutes from the park) on Friday, but the wife and I decided just to hang out at the camp site and enjoy the day. There are great bike paths throughout the park so bring your bikes. There is even a great pool there but was closed on the Friday that we were there and only open on the weekends. We will definitely be going back to Bill Frederick Park in the future. For years I have driven the turnpike through Florida and never realized that this park is right on the turnpike, but you never hear any of the noise from the highway. Hope you have a great time. Just a sidenote - the Disney parks are a little drive from Bill Frederick Park if you are not familiar with the area but very drivable. Good Luck!

jimmie


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my previously posted "review" of Turkey Lake Park:

Last weekend, John and I enjoyed a weekend in the Orlando area at Bill Frederick Turkey Lake Park campground. We had the company of "Jimmie" and "5th Time Around" as well. 
This park is in the Windemere area of Orlando and a great place to stay if you are interested in going to the parks at Universal. Friday, John and I along with "5th Time Around" went to The Wizarding World of Hary Potter at Universal. The weather was great and we all had a good time.
The campground is also located close to one of the best shopping areas of Orlando such as Millenia Mall, IKEA, and many other major stores. Anyone interested can ask Jennifer about IKEA!
Anyway, many of the campsites have full hook-ups including sewer. The rates are only $15 p/night and $18 p/night for full hook-up. No cable but there are plenty of over the air channels availablefree from Orlando. They include concrete pads, however, many are not very level - either from side to side or front to back. There is plenty of shade and the sites are not real close together. Here is a link to the campground:
http://www.cityoforl...llFrederick.htm
Happy travels, Phillip

Hope this helps and have a great time at the parks. Phillip


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

5thtimearound actually invited is to join u guys in Sept but were tied up and could mg make it.

I have the bikes, after seeing the responses I decied to pick up one I had on layaway for Christmas for the DD.

We are heading out for a trail ride in the am then off to Disneys for the DW bday.

So far all I have to say about the park is it's really dark at night, making it fun to back into the pad. All is well aftrer three trys and having my 6 year old DS help me. He actually did a very good job and took direction well for a change.

Hope to get together with you FL OUtbackers soon.

Shane


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Shane,
Where are you located?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Here is a link to the campground:
> http://www.cityoforl...llFrederick.htm


That's a bad link.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Try this one


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Jimmie said:


> Hey Shane,
> Where are you located?


We live in Palm City, just outside of Stuart.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll have to let you know when our next gathering is!


----------

